# Hpevs ac76



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a ac76 motor setup . I read somewhere that using more than 47 lithium cells could cause overvôtage issues when regen occurs ? Is this true ? 

How many cells do you guys use on your hpevs 144 volt systems ?


----------



## HPEVS (Jun 6, 2012)

crackerjackz,

You can run up to 48 cells on the 144 volt systems. On our FAQ page of our website you will see how many cells can be installed with our 72, 96 and 144 volt systems.

http://www.hpevs.com/faqs.htm#canI

Best regards.


----------



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

So what i read somewhere about max 47 cells makes no sense ? 48 for the win  lol ?


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

crackerjackz said:


> So what i read somewhere about max 47 cells makes no sense ? 48 for the win  lol ?


The only situation where this should be an issue would be if you live at the top of a mountain and charge your batteries all the way up to the top and then try to regen down the mountain. For this situation it is pretty simple. Only charge to whatever percentage would give you a full pack when you reach the bottom of the hill.

If your pack is really full and you try to dump several hundred amps into it the pack the voltage will go up dramatically. Having the controller cut out in this situation could be saving your batteries. But if you drive even a little distance it is extremely unlikely that regen energy would be able to overflow the battery.


----------



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

...  thanks everyone . looks like ill buy an extra cell then preticted when the time comes  ...


----------

